# schools on forestry



## huskykid141 (Mar 25, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knew any good colleges that have a good forestry program that i should go to. I know a couple. Any info would help, thanks.


----------



## CollegeLogger (Mar 25, 2008)

Well some schools offhand here in the midwest that i know of are University of Wisconsin Stevens Point. They offer a 2 and 4 year degree in forest managment and are one of the best in the midwest maybe country (but then again i go here). They also offer all kinds of other outdoor degree's and a fire crew to go on that relates to timber jobs that are in the private sector. Some others are Michigan Tech. , Michigan State, Ohio state, Minnesota state. There are also some tech schools that offer logging courses in Cut-to length such as Vermillion university in Ely Mn that is a really good school but it's only a 2 year school and you would have to transfer to another school to finish up a 4 yr degree. One that may be closer to you would by Paul State College in Ny, but if i remember correctly there only a two year school. There's others just cant remember more right now, long day at class.


----------



## wildbio (Mar 25, 2008)

I already posted in your other thread but will repeat here:
University of Montana College of Forestry and Conservation
http://www.forestry.umt.edu/Interests/Management.htm


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 25, 2008)

I attend Southern Illinois University-Carbondale (SIUC) we have forest resource management, outdoor recreatoin resources management, forest hydrology, and urban forest management specializations within the forestry program, and it is only getting stronger...we are getting better and better teacher and more people are attending, we have the Fire Dawgs(fire figthing crew-does prescribed burns and such, and a Conclave team-we've one the Midwestern Forester's Conclave for the last 16 years)..Penn State has a pretty good program(but i think it is dwindling), that would be closer.

do some research before you decide where to go..and make sure that you are ok with moving away from home before you do it


----------



## MALogger (Mar 26, 2008)

If you want to stay fairly close to home UMass Amhearst has a good forestry program.

Craig


----------



## slowp (Mar 26, 2008)

Out here, the best one is Oregon State. They have a pretty tough forest engineering program. I don't like the new beaver logo nor do I like their colors but they used to have a Koller yarder and have a logging class. I went to their quickie (crammed in 1 semester) forest engineering program. They don't have that one anymore. It is located in Corvallis, OR.


----------



## huskykid141 (Mar 26, 2008)

*college*

Thanks for the info. I was wondering if any one has gone to the unniversity of maine and if anyone knows anything about scholarships i can get. thanks


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 26, 2008)

It would probably be a good idea to learn how to spell university before looking into scholarships.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lumberjack333 (Mar 26, 2008)

If you feel like traveling a little I took forestry at Algonquin College in Pembroke, ON. Had the time of my life up there, great classmates, awesome parties, great program... learned a ton, 12 month straight program with field trips in Algonquin Park and the Ottawa Valley, survival courses, the works! And not to mention a great faculty. I realize its a long trip, but a little adventure never hurt anyone, and its affordable too! Look into it anyways, we're not all crazy up here in da north eh?

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RPM (Mar 27, 2008)

Well if you really want to get away from home - come out and try British Columbia - west coast north of Seattle. Malaspina College in Nanaimo (on Vancouver Island) is probably the best (and one of the last real forestry programs left around anywhere). Check it out at: http://www.mala.ca/calendar/Technology/forestresources.asp. 

Its a 2 year commitment but would pretty much gaurentee you a job in BC - which has the toughest a*ss kicking logging in the world (Since BC is kinda part of the PNW - I'll include the guys from N.Cal up to Alaska in there as well). 

Like others have said - have a trade or some schooling as a fall back to logging. As fun as it is - its definitely not as good as it was. Good Luck!


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 27, 2008)

Agree with MaLogger the U Mass is a very good school and program. Also U Maine has a good forestry program. The main campus in Orono, Me or the 2 yr program is also available in UMMachias campus down the road from me. My Mom was and Bro is a Proff there.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## mbopp (Mar 27, 2008)

SUNY - ESF:

http://www.esf.edu/rangerschool/


----------



## elliott (Mar 27, 2008)

CollegeLogger said:


> One that may be closer to you would by Paul State College in Ny, but if i remember correctly there only a two year school.



Do you mean Paul Smiths College? I believe they are four year. I don't know much about the school, but they're in the Adirondack region, so they might be worth the look.

I attended Colorado State University in the past. They have a pretty good Natural Resources department, of which forestry is a part of.


----------



## kkottemann (Mar 27, 2008)

Man come down south! you need to attend the one and only LSU! home of national champion the fighting tigers. Great atmosphere and hands down the most beautiful women in the world. You ever heard of the saying southern bell, well they are all there. Ha, man were every you go and study forestry, you will be pleased.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 27, 2008)

Michigan tech, great program. Small classes, lots of field time, and above all a quality education. The work studies done here are used and implemented worldwide.


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 27, 2008)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Michigan tech, great program. Small classes, lots of field time, and above all a quality education. The work studies done here are used and implemented worldwide.



do you go to school there?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 27, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> do you go to school there?



Yes sir.


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 27, 2008)

did u go to the forester's conclave in Iowa this year? I was there


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 27, 2008)

No i didn't go, i visited my family that weekend. But next year it is here IIRC.


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll be attending..
hope to see you there!!

the events that i'll be doing
single buck
double buck
underhand chop
any other axe events
any chainsaw events


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 28, 2008)

make sure you go to an SAF accedited school (society of american foresters). Paul Smiths sounds like fun, but U Maine and Virginia Tech, Michigan, and Oregon are the best programs out there.


----------



## huskykid141 (Mar 28, 2008)

*schools of forestry*

thank for all of the info. By the way nice pics. I will look into these colleges for the future. Also have to do a college research paper for english, this will help me out a lot. thanks everyone.


----------



## underwor (Mar 28, 2008)

I was also a Saluki, graduated in 1969. Attended a few conclaves, as well as the Missouri Wood Industry Show. Good School. I now teach in a two year program at North Dakota School of Forestry on MSU-Bottineau Campus. Have been here 17 years. Not SAF, but I have students all over the US and Canada who are doing quite well. Also a little cheaper to get started. Have had several go on to other schools in Brookings, Missoula, Fargo, Texas A&M, and Brandon University in Manitoba, for advanced degrees after they decided what they wanted to specialize in. That saves a little money also. 

Haven't visited Carbondale since 1974, I imagine it has changed a little. I see that you fellows still clean up at Conclave each year. We were sort of dominant at that time also. 

Good Luck,


----------



## RPM (Mar 28, 2008)

sILOGGER - Nice boot and shin armor:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 29, 2008)

RPM said:


> sILOGGER - Nice boot and shin armor:greenchainsaw:



ha ha!! yea...it beats the heck out of loosing a foot or leg..those axes are sharp....

I need to get me some chain mail


----------



## PB (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.forest.umaine.edu/


----------



## Bicboro (Apr 15, 2008)

The only thing I have ever agreed with HL is michigan know its forestry, not that, is where you need to go, but I really do believe we have higher standards than alot of other states.


----------



## WOODSMAN416 (Apr 15, 2008)

Paul Smiths College in Paul Smiths NY has an excellent Forestry program.


----------



## Saw Bones (Apr 17, 2008)

kkottemann said:


> Man come down south! you need to attend the one and only LSU! home of national champion the fighting tigers. Great atmosphere and hands down the most beautiful women in the world. You ever heard of the saying southern bell, well they are all there. Ha, man were every you go and study forestry, you will be pleased.



LS Who? Come to ULL in Lafayette, La.

Ha Ha, LSU is a good one too.

Sorry kk I had to throw that in there.


----------



## Stihl051master (Apr 17, 2008)

As Chevytahoe said, Michigan Tech has an excellent program, and Michigan State does as well. As far as scholarships go, whichever university you choose apply for EVERY scholarship you can find. Do online searches, check out all the local ones offered in your area. The time it takes to fill out all those applications is well worth it, even if you only get one of them. PM me if you want to know of any scholarships available in Michigan. Good luck!


----------



## PB (Apr 17, 2008)

huskykid141 said:


> Thanks for the info. I was wondering if any one has gone to the unniversity of maine and if anyone knows anything about scholarships i can get. thanks



I am at UMaine, and would probably be one of your TA's at some point. This is just second hand knowledge, but the rumor is that the School of Forestry has a LOT of money. You should be pretty able to get a scholarship, but being out of state might put you towards the end of the pack. UMaine is an awesome school, but not as kick azz as PSU. (Just had to clarify that PSU is the best university in the world. Especially for all you lousy Spartans and Wolverines.)


----------



## Crazy88 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll plug Colorado State since thats where I'm in forestry school. 
http://welcome.warnercnr.colostate.edu/frws-home/index.php


Its a 100 year old forestry program and we have Pingree Park Mountain Campus, which is where we stay in cabins to do plots and other things.


----------



## DieselN2Stroke (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm at Paul Smiths College. Have a bunch of forestry degrees 2 and 4 year programs. I was in a 4 year Industrial Forest Operations degree but recently switched to a 2 year urban tree management and a 4 in vegetation management. I will be getting both a associates and bachelors. I didn't like all the surveying in the other program. Beautiful campus, dorms are so-so, professors are great. Any other questions just ask:greenchainsaw:


----------



## MJR (May 6, 2008)

I went to Paul Smiths 90-92. It is a great school with an expensive price tag. I then went to the College of Environmental Science and Forestry (ESF) 92-94. I hated the schools’ location. It will be the only two years of city living for me. The people and programs are top notch at ESF. I wish the four year programs were at Paul Smiths when I was there. The best of luck to you.


----------



## huskykid141 (May 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Most of the schools you have listed i have researched and they are all great schools. It will be a tough decision picking which school i want to go to. This will help me out a lot while looking into my future. 
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## underwor (May 7, 2008)

Finally, if you are looking for a real change of scenery and a good deal money wise, come visit us at North Dakota School of Forestry @ MSU-Bottineau. Located at the base of the Turtle Mountains (a boreal forest ecosystem) on the high drift prairie and adjacent to the sand hills and Souris river marshes, it offers a wide variety of experiences, plus good hunting, fishing and hiking opportunities. Licenses are available to students at resident rates and lockers for your firearms are located in each dormitory. Arrangements may even be made to board your hunting companion, as long as it is 4 legged and barks. 

The forestry program focuses on arboriculture and commercial landscape care. Other fields of interest in horticulture are also available to broaden your horizons and improve employability.

Cost: About $5 - 6000 per year. One and two year programs. Also online classes available. 

Top plus: Me as an instructor!!!!!!


----------



## Cbrexdogg (May 7, 2008)

I attended Iowa State and thought it was a really good school. The forestry department has since combined with animal ecology to form a new department. As far as I know the top forestry schools are Auburn, Oregon St., Colorado St. and Southern Illinois.


----------



## Bamfimous376 (May 22, 2008)

*forestry schools*

i kniow of two in north carolina, if it helps one is at catawba valley community college, an the other is in the agricultural programs at north carolina state university


----------

